# TRT Doctors



## Rip (Jan 19, 2014)

Sometime I think the only way to get what I want is to self medicate. 
My regular Dr. prescribes 1.4mg of Testosterone every 2 weeks, with no AI.  
I have been doing 200mg / week on my own. Then, when she checks my blood, it shows up on the high side but it's good. 

Then, i went to a urologist a few days ago, thinking that he is going to be a little more on the ball.  he said my levels are good (that's at 200/week).  When I asked him what he typically prescribes, he said 1 ml every 2 weeks. 
That's even worse than my Doctor. If it's Cypionate, it's not going to last 2 weeks.

Do any Doctors prescribe more than this, or do you have to go a special clinic?


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 19, 2014)

How long did you stay on the Doctors prescribed dose?  How was your blood work during that time?  Why did you decide to run 200mg on your own?

This may not be your case but I think a lot of TRT guys who have access to ugl juice are quick to jump to upping the dose on their own.  They dont want to ride it out long enough on the prescribed dose for their body to settle in and the doctor to decide if they think you need more.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey Rip, I am on a same basic script as you but I don't find my doc is measuring my ml's.  By that I mean I don't feel like he's watching all that closely.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 19, 2014)

How do you expect any doctor to prescribe you more testosterone when your levels are showing up good bc you're injecting more than your regimen calls for??? A doctor's job is treat your deficiency and improve the quality of life. It's not to give you crazy test values. You're pinning more than what the doctor prescribed you so your levels are showing higher than they should be which tells the doctor that he doesn't need to prescribe anymore.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2014)

You can also split the 200mg every two weeks into 100mg per week. See which feels better.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> How do you expect any doctor to prescribe you more testosterone when your levels are showing up good bc you're injecting more than your regimen calls for??? A doctor's job is treat your deficiency and improve the quality of life. It's not to give you crazy test values. You're pinning more than what the doctor prescribed you so your levels are showing higher than they should be which tells the doctor that he doesn't need to prescribe anymore.



Exactly ^^^


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 19, 2014)

Rip I did the same exact thing brother,I increased the dose myself,what my doctor would give me every other week with 200mg then I split it up to 100mg/week course I increased my dose to 200mg/week 1 week with TRT protocol then the next week with my protocol I guess I'm wasting a bunch of testosterone by doing this,I guess I'm addicted lol,for TRT standards I use to much,and my levels stay close to 1900,which is to high for "TRT" 
But yes Rip every urologist and Endocrinologist I've ever used dies the same protocol as yours did


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 20, 2014)

You need to be more patient.  If you are trying to get your doc to prescribe you a higher test cyp dose, you need to take LESS than they tell you too.  Then you still come in with lowish TT levels and they bump your dose up.

You should also have a discussion around what your desired TT is going to be on TRT.  I told my doc that if I am going to all the trouble of doing TRT that I want to be at the upper end of the normal range.  He was cool with that.  Turn the tables on them.  Tell them that "normal is normal after all".

As for the AI, there is a good chance that you don't need it on a 70mg/week dose.   And not many docs are going to prescribe it unless you actually have elevated estradiol levels.


----------



## Rip (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, I understand that. I did my shot on Saturday and I waited until Monday to have my blood taken.  Remember, i said the urologist said the normal dose he prescribes is 1ml every 2 weeks. That's really low isn't it? Also, he said he doesn't prescribe AI's unless there is a problem with levels of E.  
I take that amount because, the one clinic in Florida that I was using, had me doing that dose and they even took me up to 300mg of propionate/ per week at one point.  Although, that place prescribed Deca and var to me a few times too. There prices were astronomical and i just couldn't afford it any more. They always prescribed Anastrozole and Tamoxifen along with my Test.  



Docd187123 said:


> How do you expect any doctor to prescribe you more testosterone when your levels are showing up good bc you're injecting more than your regimen calls for??? A doctor's job is treat your deficiency and improve the quality of life. It's not to give you crazy test values. You're pinning more than what the doctor prescribed you so your levels are showing higher than they should be which tells the doctor that he doesn't need to prescribe anymore.


----------



## Rip (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for the sound advice guys. I appreciate it. 
The only thing is, the Urologist said my levels look good with the dose I've been taking. He doesn't know that i'm doing 200mg. 
The Urologist did say the Free Test was on the high side, but he didn't tell me to lower my dose. 
My E was ok because I took 6.25mg of aromisan  each week. I did that because i got tired of getting sore nipples and my Primary Doctor wouldn't do anything about it. 
I imagine if I go down to the prescribed dose, my levels are going to be a lot lower. my problem is that, when they were on the low side of "normal," my Doc would say my levels were good and directed me to stay on the same dose.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Rip said:


> Yes, I understand that. I did my shot on Saturday and I waited until Monday to have my blood taken.  Remember, i said the urologist said the normal dose he prescribes is 1ml every 2 weeks. That's really low isn't it? Also, he said he doesn't prescribe AI's unless there is a problem with levels of E.
> I take that amount because, the one clinic in Florida that I was using, had me doing that dose and they even took me up to 300mg of propionate/ per week at one point.  Although, that place prescribed Deca and var to me a few times too. There prices were astronomical and i just couldn't afford it any more. They always prescribed Anastrozole and Tamoxifen along with my Test.



1ml every two weeks may be perfectly fine to bring levels up to normal range or they might need more. It's impossible to tell without actually trying it out. That's why you need to stick to the doctor's prescribed dose and give it time for him to adjust. At that point you decide if you'll supplement that dose or not. From what I've read you haven't given the doctor's dose an honest try to see where that puts you. Let me ask you this, what are your test and E2 levels on the 200mg dose and when do you do bloods in relation to your injection?

You're sitting at a lower dose now so the AI may not be necessary. They won't prescribe it if you don't need it. There's no need for tamoxifen on TRT unless you're developing gyno.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Rip said:


> Thank you for the sound advice guys. I appreciate it.
> The only thing is, the Urologist said my levels look good with the dose I've been taking. He doesn't know that i'm doing 200mg.
> The Urologist did say the Free Test was on the high side, but he didn't tell me to lower my dose.
> My E was ok because I took 6.25mg of aromisan  each week. I did that because i got tired of getting sore nipples and my Primary Doctor wouldn't do anything about it.
> I imagine if I go down to the prescribed dose, my levels are going to be a lot lower. my problem is that, when they were on the low side of "normal," my Doc would say my levels were good and directed me to stay on the same dose.



Is hat a typo or what? 6.25mg aromasin per WEEK or per DAY? 

If you go back to prescribe dose and don't feel good at the lower levels while still normal range then talk to your doctor about how you feel. If you feel fine at lower levels there's no medical need to have higher levels just bc we're BB'ers, PL'ers, and fitness enthusiasts.


----------

